# PRV 6MR500-NDY-4



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I came across the PRV 6MR500-NDY-4 midrange. Looks like it might be a good midrange (not for midbasss) to use with horns. I doubt you would get much midbass out of it.

Has anybody heard this speaker?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nobody has thoughts on this driver?


----------



## badmotorscooter (May 22, 2009)

Looks interesting, though I would not pair it with horns. I would use a woofer more dedicated to midbass if you are crossing over in the 1k range.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Haven't had any good experience with PRV stuff. 

Try out the audax pr170m0 & phl 1120


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

xmax of 2.5mm
fs 114 hz
100db 1w/1m

those three things right there should disqualify it in my mind.

you would be lucky to cross that over lover than 200 hz. 

with HLCD, you dont really need a midrange, a good midbass and the horn is it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Unless you wanted a 3 way front stage.

One of my favorite midranges of ever, the Audax PR170M0 has .5mm of excursion and a Fs of 117 hertz....and damn does it sound good and will get loud.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I think he was asking about its properties as a midrange, in which case those 3 specs would lend well to its success. 

While it's not necessary to run a dedicated midrange with horns, doing so allows you to run a much larger midbass. In my experience, most 8" pro audio midbass struggle to have much output below about 125-150hz. At least with any real authority. That doesn't stop people from running them with 80-100hz HPF, but the output just isn't there like with conventional car audio/home DIY woofers. If you have the space and the processing for a larger format midbass, a dedicated midrange is actually very nice with horns.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

but even a very sturdy 8-10" midbass will play fine up to 800-1000 hz where the horn takes over.

people can try it, but a dedicated midrange with an additional crossover seems redundant.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's hard to put a 10 in the front of a lot of cars with the horns.

But yeah, you are completely right, an 8 or 10 could and will play that high and would be excellent if you can fit them.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

minbari said:


> but even a very sturdy 8-10" midbass will play fine up to 800-1000 hz where the horn takes over.
> 
> people can try it, but a dedicated midrange with an additional crossover seems redundant.


For sure... most pro audio midbass will play even higher than that. In my experience, I've tried two different 10" pro audio mibass. One was the B&C 10NW64. Great woofer down low, but off axis at least it tended to not do as well above 250-300hz like a JBL 2118H or the Audax PR170M0. 

I don't know what constitutes a 'very sturdy midbass' but in the pro audio realm, cone area is king when it comes to low end response. The 2118, a very popular driver to pair in a 2-way with horns (and one of my all time favorite drivers) is described by JBL as follows:

*Performance specifications of a typical production unit shall be as follows: Measured sensitivity (SPL at 1 m (3.3 ft) with I W input. swept 500 Hz-2.5 kHz) shall be at least 97 dB on axis and 94 dB 45 degrees off axis.*

Compare that to the 12" JBL 2204H:

*Performance specifications of a typical production unit shall be as follows: Measured sensitivity (SPL at 1 m (3.3 ft) with 1 W input, swept 100 Hz-500 Hz) shall be at least 95 dB on axis.*

So someone tosses a pair of 2118H in their doors, thinking they're 97db efficient, then they run them from 100-1khz, when in reality, they're already down 3db from being mounted off axis, and then only that efficient as an average that starts only an octave below their LPF. At 100hz or even 200hz, they're probably 20-25db less efficient than the horns they're being paired with. And that's a pro audio 8!

Now, you take something like the 2204H (and I realize most people can't shoehorn 12" midbass in their ride), but even something like those B&C 10NW64, and run those from say 70-320hz, you're making up the entire area where something like a 2118H or a 8NDL51 is deficient. Sure, you could just run the 10NW64 from 70-1khz, but in my experience, those larger drivers, at least off axis, don't have the same midrange abilities as a 2118 or a PR170M0.

My last install (and current build I am putting together) uses a pair of 2206H that are ported, tuned to 50hz. They have useable frequency response from 50hz to well above their 250-300hz LPF, and model before cabin gain at 102db 1w/m all the way down to 50hz. I have several midrange I will be comparing- the 2118H, BMS 8S215 and one or two others I am still deciding on. A single 15" sub will be low end reinforcement, and I will play with the HPF on the 2206H to see what sounds best. 

At any rate, for some it may be redundant, but there are always compromises made. The first time I heard 2118H and horns, I immediately tore out my 720PRS and ordered some. The first time I heard the 2204H, the 2118H (and every other 8" pro driver) instantly became a dedicated midrange in my book.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

minbari said:


> xmax of 2.5mm
> fs 114 hz
> 100db 1w/1m
> 
> ...


I specifically said that these are not for midbass 

You are failing to ask for installation specifics. I am contemplating mounting my 10" midbass either on the rear doors or front doors. In either situation off axis response (with a 10" considering beaming) in the midrange will be terrible. In the scenario with the 10's mounted in the rear doors it will be even more crucial to prevent midrange frequencies. 

For my install a midrange mounted in the kick panel or dash corners may work extremely well. 

If I can make full size bodies and 10" in a ported enclosure in the kicks work the a midrange would not be needed. If I were to use the minis I am not sure if a 10" would be optimal either considering a higher xover freq and beaming.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

mikey7182 said:


> For sure... most pro audio midbass will play even higher than that. In my experience, I've tried two different 10" pro audio mibass. One was the *B&C 10NW64*. Great woofer down low, but off axis at least it tended to not do as well above 250-300hz like a JBL 2118H or the Audax PR170M0.
> 
> I don't know what constitutes a 'very sturdy midbass' but in the pro audio realm, cone area is king when it comes to low end response. The 2118, a very popular driver to pair in a 2-way with horns (and one of my all time favorite drivers) is described by JBL as follows:
> 
> ...


Thar's the midbass I have! The 4 ohm model


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

You can run the minis down to 1200 hz easy. 10" should be fine up that high.

Its your install, but i wouldnt complicate it by making a simple midbass/horn into a 3way 

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

One of the most legendary ID cars was the Garage Shoei Civic, it had a 3 way front stage.

A 3 way does let you do things you can't do with a 2 way- like polarity switching the midbass and midrange separately to fix any problems there. You have more cone area to divide the power up to. You can use more specialized drivers for each role. 

The downside is cost...and that's about it.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> One of the most legendary ID cars was the Garage Shoei Civic, it had a 3 way front stage.
> 
> A 3 way does let you do things you can't do with a 2 way- like polarity switching the midbass and midrange separately to fix any problems there. You have more cone area to divide the power up to. You can use more specialized drivers for each role.
> 
> The downside is cost...and that's about it.


I'll second this. Phase was huge in my first few horn installs. If I wanted any stage height or depth at all, my drivers mid had to be out of phase. The problem is that since they were running 100-800/1khz, this killed my width and cut my lower output in half due to cancellation with the passenger mid. 

When I went to a 3 way, I was able to keep the midbass in phase with one another and because they were LPF'd at 250hz, I could manage the midrange independently (of the midbass and of each other) and had much better staging, and output. 

As far as cost goes, if you're running horns you need a solid EQ anyway, and most of the processors with that much EQ can do 4 way active, so you're really just talking about an extra 2 channels of amplification and the actual drivers.

To the OP: I don't have much experience with the PRV. If you're wanting a 6" midrange, you could try the Audax that Winslow mentioned. If you want to stick with B&C, I always wanted to try these out:

B&C 6 PEV13 is a 6.5" midrange speaker - B&C Speakers - B&C 6.5" midrange speaker for 3 or 4-way sytems. B&C 6 PEV13 midrange speakers available now.

They look very similar to the Audax (both in specs and appearance) and seem reasonably priced.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah I've heard the B&C was pretty similar to the Audax...I keep forgetting about those guys.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

The ability to adjust phase with a three way will definitely be a benefit. I did not think of that.

The PRV mid looked good on paper. I might have to buy a set and compare them to the Audax mid.


----------

